# You're beautiful, and I have PROOF!



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

For MissaF, here you go! 

View attachment missa.jpg


----------



## missaf (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you, FL! I love it! Thanks for posting it here, too. :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

You are so very welcome. And here's one of StarStruck... 

View attachment red_sweater.jpg


----------



## missaf (Feb 18, 2006)

The purple highlights in her hair and on her body are awesome.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

That's the Nagel look. Love it!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 18, 2006)

FL...

Is it my turn yet? Would love a to your artwork!!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Absolutely! And I would like to do one of every lady who signs up here.

If you DON'T want one done, then let me know. I won't be offended at all. If you do want one done from a pic in your user profile (or accessible from your user profile), do nothing. I've already downloaded them. If you want one done from a different picture, then send it on over to me and I'll be happy to drag some pixels across it in an asthetically pleasin' configuration and such.

And, yes, Jane, this inlcudes you. You want the hot dog in yours or not?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If you want one done from a different picture, then send it on over to me and I'll be happy to drag some pixels across it in an asthetically pleasin' configuration and such.



I am going to dig thru pics and choose one! 

What's the best way to send it?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am going to dig thru pics and choose one!
> 
> What's the best way to send it?



Er... uh... _email._

Or post it here. Or shoot me a link in a PM. Whichever.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2006)

Fatlane, I'd say yes, but I think that means the image can be posted on your website, right? I'm a picture control freak (as oppsed to a just plain control freak--there's a difference, honest) and skittish enough about posting the occasional one-off on boards as it is, so I have to decline. It's fun seeing the others though.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fatlane, I'd say yes, but I think that means the image can be posted on your website, right? I'm a picture control freak (as oppsed to a just plain control freak--there's a difference, honest) and skittish enough about posting the occasional one-off on boards as it is, so I have to decline. It's fun seeing the others though.



For you, I wouldn't post it at my site. I promise you that. I got loads of others to put up there, but if you'd like your very own, I would love to do one for you. Then *you* choose when to share it because it would be yours and only yours.

You've already more than paid for one. Treat yourself, if you want!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks. That's cool. Lemme think about it and dig around in my pictures. Most aren't on my hard drive right now, so it could be a bit.

Are your pieces entirely photo manipulations (that's what I'm gathering from the posts above)? I always assumed they were done with a pen on a tablet, then colored.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Absolutely! And I would like to do one of every lady who signs up here.
> 
> If you DON'T want one done, then let me know. I won't be offended at all. If you do want one done from a pic in your user profile (or accessible from your user profile), do nothing. I've already downloaded them. If you want one done from a different picture, then send it on over to me and I'll be happy to drag some pixels across it in an asthetically pleasin' configuration and such.
> 
> And, yes, Jane, this inlcudes you. You want the hot dog in yours or not?




I absolutely love the idea Fatlane, thank you. As SVS said, let me dig around for some pics to send.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Pen and tablet, then colored, you betcha. Use the photo as a guide. Not as something to copy, but as a guide.

Wouldn't have said that last sentence but for a series of posts from folks who took a very narrow view of certain methods of reproducing likenesses... but the artist's job is to filter things and let a new reality through.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I absolutely love the idea Fatlane, thank you. As SVS said, let me dig around for some pics to send.



Yay!

This is SO FUN!


----------



## missaf (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes yes, I can vouch for the fact that it's only a guide  He took some of my less wonderful parts and made them disappear


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

It's all in the wrist, Missaf, all in the wrist... and all I did was to leave off your glasses! 

And Sandie was in the wrist most recently! 

View attachment sandie3.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> It's all in the wrist, Missaf, all in the wrist... and all I did was to leave off your glasses!
> 
> And Sandie was in the wrist most recently!



Wow...FL...amazing!! I just love your technique. It really ads an interesting quality to the pic. Way kool!!

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

You're welcome, you're welcome! I might do more of you in the future. No particular reason...


----------



## Carrie (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful new art, FL!!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 19, 2006)

You're fast. I like the extra shading and layering in this one. I love layering and layering and layering. Color-building.


----------



## jamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great pieces, FL. I am really going to have to re-discover Nagel, you are peaking my curiosity with the Nagel-inspired examples.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 19, 2006)

Someone tell Karoline to get in here... I did one more of her before going to bed. Anyone else get jazzed with the 70's style? 

View attachment karoline2.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, Fatlane. I think StarStruck's is the best one yet. The black and white against the brick red and reflecty purple? Very cool mood. At what point can *I* start whining about wanting the cartoon noir treatment?

I want purple bouncing off my hair, dammit!


----------



## Jane (Feb 19, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Absolutely! And I would like to do one of every lady who signs up here.
> 
> If you DON'T want one done, then let me know. I won't be offended at all. If you do want one done from a pic in your user profile (or accessible from your user profile), do nothing. I've already downloaded them. If you want one done from a different picture, then send it on over to me and I'll be happy to drag some pixels across it in an asthetically pleasin' configuration and such.
> 
> And, yes, Jane, this inlcudes you. You want the hot dog in yours or not?


I'm looking for the right picture, FL. When I get it, I will send it to you.

You are a sweetie.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 19, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You're welcome, you're welcome! I might do more of you in the future. No particular reason...



Ahhhh, you're a sweetie! I've gots lots of pics - if there is something in particular you might want to work with, let me know and I will e-mail it to you. You a very unique look to your art, and I really enjoy it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2006)

These are so great, FL!  Love the new pieces... sorry to be quick, I'm trying to do some catch up after being away the weekend.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Wow, Fatlane. I think StarStruck's is the best one yet. The black and white against the brick red and reflecty purple? Very cool mood. At what point can *I* start whining about wanting the cartoon noir treatment?
> 
> I want purple bouncing off my hair, dammit!



OK, the BEST types of poses for the "Fatlane Nagel" look are interior shots, really stark lighting, and where the subject is not facing the camera. A tense expression is even better. 

So if you don't have one like that, get as close as possible and I'll take care of the rest.

But, yes, StarStruck's is the one I'm happiest with in terms of final impact. That expression is priceless, and the shadows were perfect on it.

Everyone else, get back in line for another go-round.


----------



## missaf (Feb 20, 2006)

By "stark lighting" do you mean lots of contrast, front/back-- shadows?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

missaf said:


> By "stark lighting" do you mean lots of contrast, front/back-- shadows?



Yeah. Like it was art or somethin'!  Maybe lighting from straight above, or where you're one-quarter to one-eighth in shadow. But the shadows should be strong accents and hey wait a minute...

I can enhance the shadows! DUH! :doh: As long as they're there, I can bring them out. Get a good pose. Action, even, if you want. PLAY with your expressions. Why should every BBW be smiling straight at the camera? Let's get _SASSY!!!_

If you got some cool props, use 'em. But make sure the glove is shoved in _my_ face, not yours. Otherwise, it's sexist for me to do the art.


----------



## Jane (Feb 20, 2006)

FL, I hope we tell you how much we appreciate you....Oh, wait, Mr. Three Cans, I guess we do!!!!

LOL


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> FL, I hope we tell you how much we appreciate you....Oh, wait, Mr. Three Cans, I guess we do!!!!
> 
> LOL



Now I want four.


----------



## Jane (Feb 20, 2006)

Never was a doubt you'd get them.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, so I cleaned out a lot of my other attachments... but I'll repost them here in the Clubhouse, _FOR THE LADIES!!!_

Saucy! 

View attachment saucy.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Ms. B. Babe: 

View attachment b_w_brooch.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Candye Kane: 

View attachment Candye_Kane.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Carrie Hall: 

View attachment carrie_hall.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

That Fat Girl: 

View attachment handles_on_her_hips.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Bigsexy920: (And, BTW, I want to do more of all the B&W ones, for the Nagel look...) 

View attachment later_that_day.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

BBWMoon: (If she's not now a member, she should be soon...) 

View attachment planet_tokyo.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Another AnnMarie: 

View attachment sakura.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Carrie again, I think... maybe... 

View attachment smirk.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Tina Coggins: 

View attachment tina.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Janet: (Is she here? I'm sure she is. Isn't she?) 

View attachment wallflower.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

And the kiss one. LOVE the kiss one. 

View attachment sudden_kiss.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

If I left one off, let me know and I'll get it right back up here. 

For the _payin'_ customers!


----------



## saucywench (Feb 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so I cleaned out a lot of my other attachments... but I'll repost them here in the Clubhouse, _FOR THE LADIES!!!_
> 
> Saucy!


 
Hey! That's ME!!! 

Thanks, FL! 

(Added to mention--the depiction also resembles seavixen to me, who is a lot younger (having age issues lately) and prettier than me, so--I can dig it! )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If I left one off, let me know and I'll get it right back up here.
> 
> For the _payin'_ customers!



sniffle, sniffle..what about me


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Absolutely! And I would like to do one of every lady who signs up here.
> 
> If you DON'T want one done, then let me know. I won't be offended at all. If you do want one done from a pic in your user profile (or accessible from your user profile), do nothing. I've already downloaded them. If you want one done from a different picture, then send it on over to me and I'll be happy to drag some pixels across it in an asthetically pleasin' configuration and such.




I like this pic and the one in my profile, you choose which would work best. Thanks


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Hey! That's ME!!!
> 
> Thanks, FL!
> 
> (Added to mention--the depiction also resembles seavixen to me, who is a lot younger (having age issues lately) and prettier than me, so--I can dig it! )



Prettier? How? I don't see what you're saying...


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> sniffle, sniffle..what about me



Don't worry... these are the repeats I had posted elsewhere, cleaned up, then reposted here. Yours is in the pipeline!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Don't worry... these are the repeats I had posted elsewhere, cleaned up, then reposted here. Yours is in the pipeline!


 
WOOO HOO..Hot damn  Thankies!


----------



## missaf (Feb 20, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I like this pic and the one in my profile, you choose which would work best. Thanks



I Love that photo of you in the purple, Valentine! Wowzers, it's beautiful!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 21, 2006)

missaf said:


> I Love that photo of you in the purple, Valentine! Wowzers, it's beautiful!!




thank you missaf


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 21, 2006)

FL, you've done such a beautiful job with the others, I'd be flattered if you'd add me to the list with either of these:


----------



## rainyday (Feb 21, 2006)

That first one has lots of cool 'tude, Joy. (Pretty hair in the second one, too).


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> That first one has lots of cool 'tude, Joy. (Pretty hair in the second one, too).


 
Why thank you, Ms. rainyday. I get the 'tude from hanging out with too many teenagers.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, Joy, and I love 'em!

This is going to be so much fun, seriously! YAY~!

Current listening: "Pretty Woman (Hindi Remix)"

_Pretty woman
Dekho dekho naa..._

(From the _Kal Ho Naa Ho_ soundtrack. Beautiful movie, that one!)


----------



## fatlane (Feb 22, 2006)

OK, I did Joy's because we go waaaaaaaaaaay back. I think about 4 days ahead of the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back I go with SVS. And she used to live near me, so I gotta give it up for my homies.

Word.

And now, a thousand words: 

View attachment joy.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Feb 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, I did Joy's because we go waaaaaaaaaaay back. I think about 4 days ahead of the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back I go with SVS. And she used to live near me, so I gotta give it up for my homies.
> 
> Word.
> 
> And now, a thousand words:


 
Verrrry nice, FL. She'll love that.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 22, 2006)

Joy Joy you sure are PURDY .. THats a great picture FL


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2006)

Joyous! You look gorgeous, honey. Good work FL.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 22, 2006)

I look at it and I actually forget to breathe. I'm really happy with that one. I also hear one of my favorite songs when I look at it: "Waiting to Take You Away" by Mountain.

BTW, I'll be out of town Thursday-Sunday, so I may not get a chance to see much of y'all until maybe Monday night or something like that. I'll have a few more posts today, and then WHOOSH! I go the way of the Chipmunk. 

But I shall return. Oh yes. I shall return.

In the meantime, another fun freebie: 

View attachment catay.jpg


----------



## Jane (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, I keep forgetting that you've actually heard of Mountain other than friggin' Mississippi Queen.

We'll miss you, FL.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2006)

Have to agree with others-Joy's came out great. I just had the photo and the pic open side by side and the 'tude capture's complete. Love the 'tude.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2006)

Fatlane discovered he already had me in the archives from a pic I had up a while back, so he sent me a link. Kindly allowing for my idiosyncrasies, he said its up to me whether I post it or not. I love it and its the first time anyones ever drawn meso double cool. This is fun. Thanks FL. Safe trip


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh wow rainy.... you look edgy but it captures that sweetness of yours at the same time. It is beautiful.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, thanks, FL...I'm flattered and blown away at the same time..not only by the art, but by your reaction to it. Thank you....and Berna, and rainy, and saucy, and jamie. You know how to make a fat girl all warm and fuzzy inside. :wubu: Rainy's right...this is fun. 

Safe travels, FL.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fatlane discovered he already had me in the archives from a pic I had up a while back, so he sent me a link. Kindly allowing for my idiosyncrasies, he said its up to me whether I post it or not. I love it and its the first time anyones ever drawn meso double cool. This is fun. Thanks FL. Safe trip


Oooh, I like yours, too, rainy! Quite sultry in that cool, reserved way of yours.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 22, 2006)

And then there were two... avatars.

Wow. I'm really flattered, too!

FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 22, 2006)

Rockin' stuff. And again, that purple shadow stuff is just way too cool. Nice work, Fatlane.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fatlane discovered he already had me in the archives from a pic I had up a while back, so he sent me a link. Kindly allowing for my idiosyncrasies, he said its up to me whether I post it or not. I love it and its the first time anyones ever drawn meso double cool. This is fun. Thanks FL. Safe trip




WOW - That is a beautiful picture of you Rainy! very cool.

Fatlane: wonderful, wonderful job.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, I did Joy's because we go waaaaaaaaaaay back......




WOW!!! Gorgeous! Joy looks beautiful! Fatlane, amazing work!!


----------



## Donna (Feb 22, 2006)

These are amazing! I am very jealous, I wish I had one tenth the talent it takes to do such amazing artwork.


----------



## missaf (Feb 22, 2006)

Rainy that is a truly wonderful rendering of your beauty, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## rainyday (Feb 23, 2006)

Can't take any credit for it, but thanks you guys 

(And I wish I could really do that spikey thing with my bangs, but they'd never stay put. As Jamie said, it's edgy!)


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 23, 2006)

fatlane said:


> BBWMoon: (If she's not now a member, she should be soon...)







*WOW* HUGGGGGS!!!

I knew it was me, even before I saw BBWMoon... very nice, FL!

Thank You! :wubu:


----------



## jamie (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome, Allie, good to see you here.. that is a great rendering of you.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks, Jamie! I'm glad to be here!


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 23, 2006)

fatlane,

As a Thank you, you have free "Rent" of "Rent This Space" 
for 1 whole week.    

Now, don't jump up and down or anything


----------



## Jane (Feb 23, 2006)

He's gone for the weekend. Can he start Monday?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 23, 2006)

Jeepers..........could you add me to the "pipeline'?

Don't want to beg, but your art is so beautiful and this is a chance in a lifetime to be immortalized by someone soooo talented!
Hugs, Kara:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> That Fat Girl:




Fatlane,
Sorry I'm slow in getting around to viewing the rest of this thread. I just saw *me*... thank you! I love it!


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> He's gone for the weekend. Can he start Monday?



Jane, I honestly feel like you and FL are secret lovahs, the way you're all telling us where he is and stuff.

(and yes, I know you're not. it's just funny)


----------



## Carrie (Feb 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Jane, I honestly feel like you and FL are secret lovahs, the way you're all telling us where he is and stuff.
> 
> (and yes, I know you're not. it's just funny)



Lovaaaaah!


----------



## Jane (Feb 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Jane, I honestly feel like you and FL are secret lovahs, the way you're all telling us where he is and stuff.
> 
> (and yes, I know you're not. it's just funny)


He told us he was going to be gone.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> He told us he was going to be gone.



I KNOW!
but it's like; And the role of Fatlane will now be played by Jane. 

and it made me laugh. I so see you 2 as the old married couple even though you're not. but you have a thing. there's a thing.


----------



## Jane (Feb 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> I KNOW!
> but it's like; And the role of Fatlane will now be played by Jane.
> 
> and it made me laugh. I so see you 2 as the old married couple even though you're not. but you have a thing. there's a thing.


Yep, we're friends.

I do this with everyone. Well, everyone I know won't take it wrong.

It's the "mutha" in me.

Besides, he's married. He used to someone answering when he's asked a question, or doing it for her. LOL


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> Yep, we're friends.
> 
> I do this with everyone. Well, everyone I know won't take it wrong.
> 
> ...


oh, you're a mutha, allright!


you 2 have formed an unholy alliance, jane.


----------



## Jane (Feb 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> oh, you're a mutha, allright!
> 
> 
> you 2 have formed an unholy alliance, jane.


I like to think so. ROFL But don't forget Chippy, too. Kind of an unholy trinity kinda thingee.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> I like to think so. ROFL But don't forget Chippy, too. Kind of an unholy trinity kinda thingee.


TRIFECTA. He'll need to send a proxy, though.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2006)

Not the room thing AGAIN!!!

Anyway, You're welcome to everyone! I am so glad to not only make you happy, but so utterly flattered to see my pics become avatars. It is so neat!

Here's one I worked on in captivity... Jamie, this one is you! 

View attachment jamie.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaand here's a color one of Carrie I owed. 

Everyone else, I am working on new pics every day. Sort of. So send me a link and I'll be happy to give you a turn!

Like I said, you're beautiful, and I have PROOF!

OK, Carrie: 

View attachment carrie2.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

Oooooh, I love it!! You captured my mischievious little smirk perfectly, fl. Thank you!!! :kiss2:


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2006)

I thought it would be more fun with your eyes askance... I was right!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I thought it would be more fun with your eyes askance... I was right!



You were right, it's perfect. Totally me.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2006)

So help me, I think you're about to give someone to your immediate left an atomic wedgie in that pic.

Is it wrong if I hope it's me?

Oh yeah, coffee alert. Sorry.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

There is no one to whom I'd rather give an atomic wedgie.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2006)

Let's wait until Jamie sees her pic. She may want to help out. 

That would totally rock. Double-fisted atomic wedgie action!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

Jamie will TOTALLY double-team you (or your underwear) with me when she sees her picture - it's gorgeous and she's going to love it!


----------



## jamie (Feb 27, 2006)

Wooow...just wow.. that is so pretty. I don't know what to say but thank you..and wow, alot. 

Ok.. so Carrie you want me to get the right side?! 


Thanks again, FL.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 27, 2006)

This sounds very exciting.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 1, 2006)

OK, she hasn't made any posts, but she's a member here in the Clubhouse, so here's Angeleyes! 

View attachment angeleyes.jpg


----------



## angeleyes (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, is that really me?

I sure wasn't expecting to see my picture when I clicked on this thread. This is truly amazing, I love it!

Thank you Fatlane!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 1, 2006)

Absolutely welcome, Angeleyes! I wanted to work through each woman signed up on this part of the board, and you were one of them. 

And now, Boteroesque Babe as... THE SUN QUEEN! 

View attachment sun_queen.jpg


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2006)

That is pretty! Love the eyes, the iris looks so real! Love the lips, love the purple. 

She is beautiful. BoBabe is beautiful.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG this is so beautiful, but than again so are you!!


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2006)

FL, you did such a good job of capturing her BB-ness!!!!!!!


----------



## saucywench (Mar 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, she hasn't made any posts, but she's a member here in the Clubhouse, so here's Angeleyes!


 
Well, that's certainly one way to drag them from out of hiding, FL  

Good job (on both counts.)


----------



## saucywench (Mar 2, 2006)

Jane said:


> FL, you did such a good job of capturing her BB-ness!!!!!!!


 
Yeah, and he even made her purply like she wanted!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow...what a combination, the beautiful BoBabe and the fabulous art of FatLane. Hubba hubba!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 2, 2006)

I feel dominated just looking at it.

And I like it.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 2, 2006)

Once again you do beautiful work!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 2, 2006)

I keep looking at your drawing of BB trying to figure out just what thing it is that you've captured that makes it so her. One minute I'm thinking it's the eyes, the next the cheekbones, then the lips. Whatever it is--click--you captured her. It's lovely.

From the few pics I've seen of AngelEyes, you've translated her beautifully as well. Smart way to bring out the lurkers too.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks! 

I'm thinking of offering prints of these. More details on that later...


----------



## TNT (Mar 2, 2006)

Thay are beautiful fatlane... but i have to admit I am feeling a little left out *sigh*.. buy me a drink and i will forgive you.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 3, 2006)

Drink, nothing! You're getting something more than that... Give me a while, and your turn will come up!


----------



## Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

You know, FL, we'd take the drink, too.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 3, 2006)

Great. Free pics AND drinks. That's it. I'm starting up a paysite RIGHT NOW and - 

Oh snap.

I already _have_ a paysite.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

ANYWAY...

BigSexy920... now in COLOR! 

View attachment request.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

Valentine... your turn has arrived!

BEHOLD!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

Now for Ms. Misty:

Did you know you were Japanese? 

View attachment misty.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

Dammit. Saw a part of Valentine's pic I'd left off.

OK... BEHOLD, V. 1.1! 

View attachment valentine.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Dammit. Saw a part of Valentine's pic I'd left off.
> 
> OK... BEHOLD, V. 1.1!




WOW!

Fatlane, you did an incredible job. I love it!! Thank you, thank you. :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> WOW!
> 
> Fatlane, you did an incredible job. I love it!! Thank you, thank you. :wubu:






You're _quite_ welcome!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Now for Ms. Misty:
> 
> Did you know you were Japanese?


It's a great pic! Thanks so much..How'd you know I've always wanted to have green eyes?


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

It was an inspired guess. That, and the red dress.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 4, 2006)

I couldnt look any better thanks you to you. I love it FL, you sure make me look pretty  

Lots of HUGS :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

This is absolutely the most fun project I've undertaken to date!

Not that I'm letting others suffer... well, I am, but I thought I'd make up for some absence: 

View attachment night_taxi031.jpg


----------



## Jane (Mar 4, 2006)

FL, you are so talented!!!

We've talked about your best talent, bringing out the parts that allow these beautiful ladies to feel proud about themselves.

You put their souls in your works.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

All I can say is that I want the ability to type a two-letter response in all caps.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> And now, Boteroesque Babe as... THE SUN QUEEN!


I love it, Fatlane. Thank you.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I love it, Fatlane. Thank you.



 You're oh so very welcome. Should we ever meet face to face, DO fix me with that gaze of yours.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 8, 2006)

The eyes in real life are far more beautiful than the pictures. :shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 8, 2006)

That's because in real life, we can get closer to the energy behind them.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 8, 2006)

That, and they were REALLY REALLY blue !!! 

She was totally yummie !!!!!


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2006)

you people are filthy. filthy filthy filthy.


----------



## missaf (Mar 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> you people are filthy. filthy filthy filthy.



Jes fits right in!

*hides*


----------



## fatlane (Mar 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> you people are filthy. filthy filthy filthy.



I took a shower this morning.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 13, 2006)

I enjoyed it so much the first time, what can a girl do to get back into the queue? I love your work, FL...and would be extremely flattered if you would use me as a subject again.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 13, 2006)

Working on that... I have a few days off, so I plan to get the portrature service up and running, provided my hub stays up and running. It went flaky on me, but I think I got it fixed.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

Jane, it's your turn. 

I call this one "Powerbroker". Those ain't the robes of justice you got on, and them ain't hearts dangling from your ears. Not only does your right hand not know what your left hand is doing, NOBODY knows except you. If power is an aphrosisiac, then I want politics to make us strange bedfellows...  

View attachment powerbroker.jpg


----------



## Jane (Mar 17, 2006)

FL, Thank you!!!!

It's wonderful, and I just wished I looked that good!!!!!

You are a dear, and close in my heart!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 17, 2006)

Really beautiful !!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> FL, Thank you!!!!
> 
> It's wonderful, and I just wished I looked that good!!!!!
> 
> You are a dear, and close in my heart!!!!



You DO look that good. I don't lie.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 17, 2006)

That's supremely good stuff, Fatlane.

I was enamored of the Brenda Starr comics when I was a little girl. The dimples. The impossibly red hair. The glint in her eye. She was a siren who kicked ass, and she was my beauty ideal. She and Veronica from The Archies. (Never that slag, Barbie.)

You're quite a Starr, Jane.


----------



## Jane (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you, BB. Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder. FL is GOOD!!!!!

Somebody rep him since I can't.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll get to drawing so I can deservedly rack up more reppable actions.

I'd like to have four cans at four thousand... that would be kuul.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 17, 2006)

Oooh, nice new one. I love the red. She's beautiful!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

And now, TNT's "Morning". What a way to wake up! 

View attachment morning.jpg


----------



## TNT (Mar 17, 2006)

OH FATLANE.... that is amazing.... Thank you so much, you flatter me!

I don't care what anyone else says about you, you are the tops. (just kidding.. I have heard only good things heheheheh)

Thank you Thank you Thank you...
Fat girl hugs!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 17, 2006)

TNT said:


> OH FATLANE.... that is amazing.... Thank you so much, you flatter me!
> 
> I don't care what anyone else says about you, you are the tops. (just kidding.. I have heard only good things heheheheh)
> 
> ...


 
TNT you are beautiful. WOW that made me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 17, 2006)

TNT said:


> I don't care what anyone else says about you, you are the tops. (just kidding.. I have heard only good things heheheheh)



I heard some stuff. Boy, it would blow your mind. 
(But it was just the voices from the Ambien talking.)

You look gorgeous, TNT


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, so this person isn't a member here, but anyone who guesses it's Ashley gets to give me rep! 

"Chocolate Kiss" 

View attachment chocolate_kiss.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2006)

Great stuff 

You get better and better!


----------



## Michelle (Mar 17, 2006)

Just love the new stuff, Flo. The purple theme on Tina's is really nice. Jane's red is sexy and one of my favorites (Jane, I want an outfit like you're wearing). Ashley's going to love hers, she looks so sweet and pretty -- I guessed right away. It's lots of fun to see these.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

SVS: You are next. And I have your unedited post right here in my Inbox...  I'll take care of you, no worries.

Michelle: Jane might want that outfit, too. I kinda made it up...


----------



## Jane (Mar 17, 2006)

FL, one friend I sent this to wrote me back and said I should ALWAYS wear red.

Actually, I have a boob showing red top in my car....I may wear that tomorrow.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

In my mind's eye, you're wearing a Jessica Rabbit red number... rrrrrrrOWWWrrrr!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

SVS' turn...

"Golden Sunset"

 

View attachment golden_sunset.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Jane, it's your turn.
> 
> I call this one "Powerbroker". Those ain't the robes of justice you got on, and them ain't hearts dangling from your ears. Not only does your right hand not know what your left hand is doing, NOBODY knows except you. If power is an aphrosisiac, then I want politics to make us strange bedfellows...




Hubba Hubba!!! Wow Fatlane, another hit!! You do some amazing work, my friend. And Jane....yowzah!! Sexy hot!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks, Sandie... I'll finish Jes' pic and then I think I'm on to round two for those who step up.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so this person isn't a member here, but anyone who guesses it's Ashley gets to give me rep!
> 
> "Chocolate Kiss"



Ashley does look all sweet and chocolately. And TNT, how pretty and glam you look....Randi looks like a hotty all golden honey. Fatlane, you do some serious good work!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> SVS' turn...
> 
> "Golden Sunset"



Awww thanks Fatlane  very cool. And worth its weight in gold!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

I think the trick is to first, love what I am doing and, second, to love _who_ I'm doing, and I mean that in the most artistic way possible which, I understand, could still be taken way out of context, but in such a way as to make for a much better movie than if taken out of a non-artistic context.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, Jes...

Hope this is as per your specs... If not, I got some deleting to do! 

View attachment jes1.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Fatlane, you do some serious good work!!



And you, Sandie, wear your sunglasses at night! _Tres cool!_ 

View attachment sunglasses_at_night.jpg


----------



## Jane (Mar 18, 2006)

FL, you are on a roll!!!! What lovely work you are doing. Hats off!!!

Ladies, you are remarkable and lovely.


----------



## jamie (Mar 18, 2006)

Some great new work you've got there Mr. FL.


----------



## TNT (Mar 18, 2006)

WOW, very talented FL... but of course your sujects are stunning too. I LOVE your work!


----------



## Jane (Mar 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I think the trick is to first, love what I am doing and, second, to love _who_ I'm doing, and I mean that in the most artistic way possible which, I understand, could still be taken way out of context, but in such a way as to make for a much better movie than if taken out of a non-artistic context.


But, of course, I love the way you phrased that!!!!

Filthy, filthy, filthy (I'll say it for Jes)


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2006)

You know, you guys don't HAVE to make everything I draw into an avatar... but then again, nobody's stopping you... 

I need to go live with the portrait thing soon... I'm already getting commission referrals from some of you! I believe that what goes around comes around, so I'm happy to keep sowing for a good harvest to come!

And I mean that in a very Isley Brothers circa 1975 kind of way, not an Ivan Boesky circa mid-80's kind of way.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 18, 2006)

Awwwww, come on Fat Lane..........
Don't make me BEG!
<sniff-sniff> Kara


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> And you, Sandie, wear your sunglasses at night! _Tres cool!_



Ahhhh Fatlane...I feel tres cool! You do such incredible work! I was talking to Guy about it, and I said that I look like I stepped out of one of those glamorous-type graphic novels. It's a very fun thing to have, and looks teriffic as my avitar!

Thanks again, Fl....

Smooches to you!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2006)

As of this writing, Sandie, you have 420 posts. The snotty little 10th-grader inside me is chuckling knowingly... "420, dude!"

The mature adult in me is doing a handstand at the graphic novel comparison. That's a standard I've set for myself to attain. If I can do work as compelling as the one below, I've arrived at my purpose.

I feel like I've got a ways to go, but I'm working at getting there every day. 

View attachment moebius_starwatcher2.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> As of this writing, Sandie, you have 420 posts. The snotty little 10th-grader inside me is chuckling knowingly... "420, dude!"
> 
> The mature adult in me is doing a handstand at the graphic novel comparison. That's a standard I've set for myself to attain. If I can do work as compelling as the one below, I've arrived at my purpose.
> 
> I feel like I've got a ways to go, but I'm working at getting there every day.



Fatlane...You're too cute!

Guy and I are big fans of the Graphic Novels. He is in graphics and 3-D anaimation, etc., and loves that graphic novel look. Next July, you should head to San Diego and go with Guy to Comic Con...I bet you would have a blast here looking at all the goodies to fuel your art and imagination. Guy has such fun going and always comes home as excited as a kid that just visited a candy store.

Anyway...I think your work is already compelling! Just look at how sensual and intriguing all the ladies look in your art. Good stuff, Dude!!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2006)

Oooooh... comics and collecting... I go after the French adult ones. They do contain some "adult" material in them, but most are primarily written for adults to enjoy as opposed to kids and teens. I may have to learn French, as I seem to have bought up most of the English-language versions available for my favorite artists.

I want to eventually produce a graphic novels that feature BBWs as romantic leads. Their size won't be necessary for the story to work. They'll just be who I want to draw. I understand that might limit my audience, but as long as *I'm* in the audience, it's all good. 

View attachment incal_en_haut1.jpg


----------



## Jane (Mar 18, 2006)

Three posts to go....

At 4,000 will you show a Chippy butt pic? ROFL


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2006)

This is post 3999. Post 4000 will be "out there" for maximum partying, and by that I mean acquisition of rep points.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME!!!!!!! Can you use this pic??


----------



## missaf (Mar 20, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME!!!!!!! Can you use this pic??




Hubba, hubba, that is some picture, Sandie!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 20, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME!!!!!!! Can you use this pic??



YESH I can.


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2006)

Totally in awe! What an amazing thing to see on my first evening in the Clubhouse. Thank you so much, fatlane!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2006)

You're quite the welcome person!

I'm, like, the _avatar factory..._


----------



## Donna (Mar 21, 2006)

I didn't know we had to ask....please consider yourself officially asked....and I will throw in a PRETTY PLEASE and a  for good measure. I showed your site to my hubby and he said he is considering having you do one of me for his office.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, Jes...
> 
> Hope this is as per your specs... If not, I got some deleting to do!



i think my arm is too skinny, booboo. I got some hamhocks on me. I'm short.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2006)

Donna: Send me a pic, and I'm all over it like a donkey on a waffle!

Jes: Hard to tell in the pic... I'll keep in in mind for the next round.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Donna: Send me a pic, and I'm all over it like a donkey on a waffle!
> 
> Jes: Hard to tell in the pic... I'll keep in in mind for the next round.


you can't just...plump me up? it's only one line. i feel like a fraud, masquerading as a skinny minnie.

that's my fear with a Les Toil, too. He makes women with waists, something I haven't had in many a moon. Too bad he doesn't draw women with belly rolls overhanging their panties.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2006)

It's more than just one line, but I can see what I can do... I need to work on the commissions for right now. I've got five very special ones in line.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> you can't just...plump me up? it's only one line. i feel like a fraud, masquerading as a skinny minnie.
> 
> that's my fear with a Les Toil, too. He makes women with waists, something I haven't had in many a moon. Too bad he doesn't draw women with belly rolls overhanging their panties.




WHERES THE THANKS .. BOY I tell ya, Kids today. !!!


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> WHERES THE THANKS .. BOY I tell ya, Kids today. !!!


i've thanked him privately and in public. i also kinda cupped his bum.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> that's my fear with a Les Toil, too. He makes women with waists, something I haven't had in many a moon. Too bad he doesn't draw women with belly rolls overhanging their panties.



I had the same concern, J, so I told him several times to be sure to draw me fat. Which he did, so I was very satisfied.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> i've thanked him privately and in public. i also kinda cupped his bum.



Was _that_ what it was? OK, that explains a lot, then. I am no longer thinking aliens have been groping me.

Unless Jes is a Martian, which I haven't ruled out 100%.


----------



## Jane (Mar 21, 2006)

Strangely enough, I didn't have to ask. LOL

I was amazed at the right arm....because, that's my arm.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> you can't just...plump me up? it's only one line. i feel like a fraud, masquerading as a skinny minnie.



Jes...check your mail. I've plumped you up. 

signed,
Queen of PhotoShop

P.S. this is just to tide you over till the true artiste can make the adjustment!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2006)

Friend of mine's getting married in May... add another piccy to my queue...


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I had the same concern, J, so I told him several times to be sure to draw me fat. Which he did, so I was very satisfied.


see, now, i still think everyone is skinnier than i expect them to be (when i look at the shots). maybe it's me?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> i've thanked him privately and in public. i also kinda cupped his bum.




Yeah I heard about your wandering hands. I was a little worried in the car with, you I didn't know what was going to happen :shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> see, now, i still think everyone is skinnier than i expect them to be (when i look at the shots). maybe it's me?



Well, the camera adds ten pounds and I'm not using a camera, so that probably is the correction you're experiencing.


----------



## Jane (Mar 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> see, now, i still think everyone is skinnier than i expect them to be (when i look at the shots). maybe it's me?


Only because my ass wasn't facing the camera. You'd have found what was missing.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 22, 2006)

Weird. I've never thought they look thinner. Now I'm going to have to check them out more closely. 

Maybe he's wearing a pair of those funky new eyeglasses from QVC for those horrified by the obesity epidemic: The all new See No Fat Super Minimizing Glasses.


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Well, the camera adds ten pounds and I'm not using a camera, so that probably is the correction you're experiencing.


I'm talkin' TOIL. It's not all about you, FL.

And yes. I do have wandering hands. I'm a butt grabber. Always have been. I should've grown up to be a shoe salesperson, what with this inability to keep my hands to myself.

I grabbed my pottery teacher's butt the other night at the studio. I did. I don't care anymore. I'M OUT OF CONTROL AND YOU CAN'T STOP ME!


----------



## Jane (Mar 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm talkin' TOIL. It's not all about you, FL.
> 
> And yes. I do have wandering hands. I'm a butt grabber. Always have been. I should've grown up to be a shoe salesperson, what with this inability to keep my hands to myself.
> 
> I grabbed my pottery teacher's butt the other night at the studio. I did. I don't care anymore. I'M OUT OF CONTROL AND YOU CAN'T STOP ME!


I'm a butt grabber, too. God, it's good to finally be able to confess that....oh, wait, I warn people all the time. Nevermind.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 22, 2006)

I humbly state that "I am a BUTT grabber also!" But I have to know the guy fairly well enough to know he will not expect MORE!!!! I feel so much better having admitted that! LOLOL!
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
<blushing sort of> <Gawd, I am such a prude.>
Kara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

Heh Heh Heh - you guys said BUTT!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 22, 2006)

Specifically, *my* butt. Awesome.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

LOLOLOL.................yes Fatlane, YOUR BUTT!!!!!!!!!!!
Ha! Kara


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry, I would not grab fatlane's butt. too much baggage. (by which i don't mean junk in the trunk.) it wouldn't be wise!


----------



## Jane (Mar 27, 2006)

Hell, I would, but then we all know that....JES!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 27, 2006)

It's true. I don't like talking about it, but I had to step over a few bodies on my way up to getting four cans... I'm ruthless when I have to be...


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> It's true. I don't like talking about it, but I had to step over a few bodies on my way up to getting four cans... I'm ruthless when I have to be...


Someone with 4 cans has a lot of can to smack, so you better watch it!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Someone with 4 cans has a lot of can to smack, so you better watch it!



Easy, there! I'll have yo' money by the end of the week!


----------

